# small pulsejet (works)



## deatharena89 (Jun 15, 2011)

this is a small pulsejet designed by me..it produces around 2pounds thrust..This is the cheapest pulsejet engine you could make it costs around Rs.50..i will post the video tomorrow because i forgot to take my cellphone with me..But here is the engine pictures.

here is the plan..
here is the video..

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/8DayliTRx8g" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## deatharena89 (Jun 16, 2011)

here is the self sustained video of my engine..

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Wgl-y33anU[/ame]


----------



## Herbiev (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey that is really cool. I gotta make one seeing its in my buget :bow:


----------



## deatharena89 (Jun 16, 2011)

Herbiev  said:
			
		

> Hey that is really cool. I gotta make one seeing its in my buget :bow:


thank you..i feel happy that you make pulsejet using my plans..


----------



## Ken I (Jun 16, 2011)

That's the sort of thing I just got to try - how about a bit more information on how it works, how do you start it etc. - a tutorial.

What's the vacuum cleaner for ?

Ken


----------



## Rayanth (Jun 16, 2011)

as I recall, a pulsejet requires initial airflow in order to start.

- Ryan


----------



## IronHorse (Jun 16, 2011)

Your design is nice and simple, most other ones I have looked at require a lot of cones and or valves. This is going on my project list for sure, these are great for bugging the neighbours :big:

Are the dimensions shown on your drawing ID or OD? Also what is the wall thickness of the pipes?


IronHorse


----------



## tel (Jun 16, 2011)

Now that is neat! As Ken said - more details please!


----------



## deatharena89 (Jun 16, 2011)

k everyone here is the details you asked from me about the design and starting the engine..

all dimensions shown in the plans are in cm..
all dimensions are as per ID not OD..
there can be + or - 0.2cm difference in pipe diameter..
But i will give you the dimensions in inches because in market they sell pipes in terms of inches only not cm..

7.62cm= 3 inches
2.5cm= 1inch
3.2cm= 1.25inch
65cm= 25.6inches
now the design part is over..let me explain you about the working of valveless pulsejet engines..

refer fig 1 to know about the working of valveless pulsejet engine..

refer fig 2 to know how to start a valveless pulsejet engine..

refer fig 3 to know how to place the fuel pipe into the intake and fix the spark plug..

The main use of blower is to supply fresh air for the engine to start..
for further details you can reply me..

Note: all pictures were done by me in flash 8..
note2: use a minimum of 5kg propane cylinder..


----------



## tel (Jun 17, 2011)

Brilliant, thank you


----------



## deatharena89 (Jun 18, 2011)

tel  said:
			
		

> Brilliant, thank you


dont mention it..


----------

